# Hi !!!



## directsound (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi All 
I am DJ Mikey Mike from Direct Sound I do a lot of videos to help up and coming DJ's on Youtube . Now I need a bit of help I am in need of some low lying fog and not sure witch way to go I do most things myself like my new site www.doitfromscratch.com ... I have been lookin into building a fog chiller but Im not sure if it for me or if I want to pick up a Peasouper...It would be a great addition for my Brides first dances.... I do alot of Decor lighting with my DJ Co. www.directsound.com DMX Up-Lighting and Gobo projection is my thing. If anyone has a Peasuper I would love to hear the in's & out's aposed to a chiller box or building a 55gl drum style onewith heater coils..

thanks for you help in advance

DJ Mikey Mike 
" Do it from scratch"


----------



## soundlight (Jun 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard. I stumble across your videos from time to time on youtube when looking up random lighting stuff - nice job with the vertical trussing. That setup works well. And the heart gobos in the moving heads are indeed a nice touch.


----------



## directsound (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Guys !!!!
looks like theres lots of great stuff to learn!!!


MM


----------



## directsound (Jul 30, 2009)

I still need help with a low fog effect ...Dose anyone use the The *Peasouper* if so what are the pros and cons and a street price

thanks DJ Mikey Mike


----------



## directsound (Sep 7, 2009)

Burp!!! Do anyone have a peasouper for sale?

MM


----------



## NickJones (Sep 7, 2009)

We try not to sell stuff here, we have a collaborative article where to get used gear here, no one really reads the New Member section is just here so you guys can say hi, if you want more people to read it, create a new thread about it in the Special Effects section & I'm sure some of our guys will sort you out.
Hope I helped.
Nick


----------

